# Sd card issue



## tommy (Jun 18, 2011)

It looks like it mounts the internal storage and then mounts the sd card. How do i bypass the internal and make sure all files are stored to the sd card?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Your files should always be stored on the SD card. You can get a file manager to make sure. Your apps are going to be using internal storage most of the time. As far as bypassing I dont believe this can be done. When things get rolling with ROMs and such it may become a feature.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Does your sd card show up as sdcard-ext?


----------



## tommy (Jun 18, 2011)

Terri M said:


> Does your sd card show up as sdcard-ext?


Yes it does

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you rooted?


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at this forum post over on Xda developers. This may be what you need. I use it on my Droid X², as it too use to show my sd card as sdcard-ext.

*edit: It doesn't work :/

Sent from my Droid X² using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Terri M said:


> Take a look at this forum post over on Xda developers. This may be what you need. I use it on my Droid X², as it too use to show my sd card as sdcard-ext.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1229294
> 
> Sent from my Droid X² using RootzWiki Forums


Too bad it wont work bc we can't flash anything yet

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Settings/storage/storage location


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## millbean (Sep 8, 2011)

using the sd card from my tbolt and none of the files are showing ??


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

It might be a different format then the bionic wants

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## millbean (Sep 8, 2011)

How or if possible would I check or change that?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I will have to read because its been awhile since I have done anything like it but...... on a windows computer if you plug the SD card into it not your phone but take the card out and plug it in you should be able to right click and properties to see the format type. You should also be able to copy all the files off the old one onto your computer and then into the new card. Please check the formats and if there different then the only way to change it is to format the old one no matter what you will lose all the data on it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

